# Wedding Rings from a 85mm macro lens



## Lana (Apr 6, 2011)

Here are some of my favorite wedding ring macro photos by Utah Wedding Photographer Whitney Lewis. I'm one of Whitney's interns and I love how she uses the rings with the other wedding details to show the ring in a creative way. And the rings are so prettty


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 6, 2011)

Hate to break it to you, but these are shot with a 105mm f/2.8, not an 85mm. The other thing is, you can only post photos that you own the copyright to... It's site rules.

You can however, post a link to images that you don't own the copyright to.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Apr 6, 2011)

I guess jewelry macro just ain't my thing because I'd really really like to see more DOF on these.


----------



## bottguardo (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't think all of these are macro. 

...unless the people who are getting married have tiny fingers.


----------

